# AFP does not do fingerprint anymore!!



## anitalulu (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi,

I have received a letter from Immigration Department recently asking about submission of police check of my home country which is Hong Kong. I am living in Perth. Hence, I rang the AFP about this issue today. They said they do not do the fingerprint service for that purpose anymore. 

Does anyone know where I can do my fingerprint ? Australia post office?

I am really stuck now.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Local police.


----------



## anitalulu (Jul 30, 2014)

I went to local police at the beginning . They do not do fingerprint for this purpose too. They told me to call AFP


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

anitalulu said:


> I went to local police at the beginning . They do not do fingerprint for this purpose too. They told me to call AFP


Yes they do, kick it upstairs.


----------



## anitalulu (Jul 30, 2014)

Sorry, what does it mean "kick it upstairs"?


----------



## Joanne.L (Nov 10, 2014)

I did my fingerprint at local police office and using Australian fingerprint form then I sent it to Hong kong police office. Afterward got a email from hong kong said they can't process because my fingerprint were not on the right form. So they emailed their form to me and did it all over again. And fee might be charged.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

anitalulu said:


> Sorry, what does it mean "kick it upstairs"?


Consult a senior officer.


----------



## anitalulu (Jul 30, 2014)

I do not know whether other states of police station provide the fingerprint service or not. At least the local police and AFP in Perth do not do this service. 

I have called Immigration Department today. She is passing the ball. She told me the local police and AFP not doing this service is not their problem. She told me to deal with the Hong Kong Police what else I can do.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

anitalulu said:


> I do not know whether other states of police station provide the fingerprint service or not. At least the local police and AFP in Perth do not do this service. I have called Immigration Department today. She is passing the ball. She told me the local police and AFP not doing this service is not their problem. She told me to deal with the Hong Kong Police what else I can do.


I know for a fact that some local police stations in Australia do fingerprints.

Your next problem will be the fact that the HK police will only send the police certificate directly to the Department and will not even provide a copy.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## anitalulu (Jul 30, 2014)

Does anyone know which suburb of police station in Perth will do the fingerprint?

Not provide fingerprint service in Perth
AFP
Perth Police Station
Rockingham Police Station
Mandurah Police Station


----------



## Joanne.L (Nov 10, 2014)

Where do I go to get my photograph and fingerprints taken?
Just found this on immigration website, hopefully it could help u out


----------



## rrmaron (Oct 29, 2015)

*Same Problem*

I had an appointment for today with AFP, but they cancelled it a week ago. Need fingerprints for a Canada police check. Went to immigration in Wellington street and they have a sign outside saying fingerprints are not their responsibility and we should go to the embassy of country needing fingerprints.

Embassy says go to local police. Tried my local police (Scarborough) and they said try immigration wellington st, so they all just send you around in circles. Does anyone know if private detective agencies can maybe do it?

Or please if anyone has come across a police station that has done it .... seems to be an impossible task to get fingerprints in Perth.


----------



## anitalulu (Jul 30, 2014)

The immigration department just found out this problem in WA. The police can do the fingerprint in other states except WA. It is very strange. 

Anyway, Immigration Deparment said nothing they can do. They suggest me to go to the embassy of my county to do the fingerprint. However, it does not mean my country would accept this fingerprint.


----------



## rrmaron (Oct 29, 2015)

*Possible solution*

I got this reply from a private investigator about fingerprints:

We do provide this service. The fee is $110 (including GST).
Our office is located in Perth CBD. If you would like to book a time please let me know.
Thank you
Clint Hampson Bsc Msc PhD LLB
Managing Director 
Level 1, 538 Hay Street 
Perth WA 6000 
Forensic Pathways
M:0428583545


----------



## Joanne.L (Nov 10, 2014)

For Hong Kong police check, fingerprint taken will be accepted from police or law enforcement agency.Fingerprints taken by the applicants themselves, a legal representative or private / commercial agency are also unacceptable.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

The DIBP Deputy Regional Director WA said yesterday that they had no solution to this issue and advised applicants to contact the embassy of the country that issues the police certificate for advice on how to obtain the fingerprints and which type will be acceptable.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## anitalulu (Jul 30, 2014)

I went to the embassy of China in Perth to do the fingerprint and then sent it to Hong Kong Police. However, Hong Kong Police said my fingerprint is not clear enough. I have to submit it again. 

The problem is the people in the embassy are not the professional to do the fingerprint. They do not know whether it is clear or not. No matter how many times I do the fingerprint in there, the Hong Kong Police does not accept. 

Why does the DIBP create a problem but no solution provided? Why only AFP in WA cannot do the fingerprint for public? Why the applicants in WA have to suffer this?

By they way, I have to extend the deadline of submission because the impossible of getting the fingerprint done. I have sent an email to my case officer to request the extension. However, I do not receive any reply from her. My deadline is on next Monday. What should I do? Just wait ? What happen if the deadline past, I do not know whether the deadline is extend it or not?


----------



## tommy15 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi @anitalulu I am having the same issue...can you please let me know how did the fingerprints taken at the embassy go? thanks


----------



## anitalulu (Jul 30, 2014)

You do not need to make any apointment in advance. You just need to bring your immigration letter and your passport. They will take about 4 working days to do the certify true copy of your fingerprint. They will tell you when to pick it up and pay the fee at that time.


----------



## tommy15 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you! sorry which immigration letter are you referring to?


----------



## anitalulu (Jul 30, 2014)

The letter from DIBP which requested for your Police Check.


----------



## Wylie0327 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Update?*



anitalulu said:


> The immigration department just found out this problem in WA. The police can do the fingerprint in other states except WA. It is very strange.
> 
> Anyway, Immigration Deparment said nothing they can do. They suggest me to go to the embassy of my county to do the fingerprint. However, it does not mean my country would accept this fingerprint.


Hi Anita,

Is there any update from from you? 
Have you finally got a fingerprint done?


----------



## anitalulu (Jul 30, 2014)

The first time fingerprint is not clear enough. Hong Kong Police requested me to do it again. And then go to the China embassy to do it again. The second time fingerprint is clear and accepted by Hong Kong Police. 

It is quite stressful about how to do the fingerprint right. The technique is do not get too much ink. Softly put your finger on the paper. Practise on recycle paper first .


----------



## Wylie0327 (Dec 7, 2015)

anitalulu said:


> The first time fingerprint is not clear enough. Hong Kong Police requested me to do it again. And then go to the China embassy to do it again. The second time fingerprint is clear and accepted by Hong Kong Police.
> 
> It is quite stressful about how to do the fingerprint right. The technique is do not get too much ink. Softly put your finger on the paper. Practise on recycle paper first .


Thank you!!! So did you use the form sent by the Hong Kong Police or just the form they gave you at the China Embassy?

Many thanks!!!


----------



## anitalulu (Jul 30, 2014)

I just used the form at the China Embassy.


----------



## nataliejrose (Feb 15, 2016)

anitalulu said:


> Does anyone know which suburb of police station in Perth will do the fingerprint?
> 
> Not provide fingerprint service in Perth
> AFP
> ...


Did you manage to find any that would do the finger prints? Am in the process of needing a Canadian police check and trying to find somewhere to have my finger prints taken


----------



## anitalulu (Jul 30, 2014)

If you are living in WA, AFP or local police does not do the finger print for this purpose. The immigration department would suggest you to go to Canadian Embassy to do the finger print.


----------



## rrmaron (Oct 29, 2015)

nataliejrose said:


> Did you manage to find any that would do the finger prints? Am in the process of needing a Canadian police check and trying to find somewhere to have my finger prints taken


You could try these guys in Perth :

Individual Fingerprinting Services

Suite 2 - 116 Mounts Bay Road, Perth CBD, WA , 6000

(Located between Mounts Hospital and the Perth Convention Centre)

Phone Main Office: 08 63369476
urgent cases: 041 793 4624
Fax: 08 6316 0415

Please ring or email for an appointment 
Phone: 08 63369476


----------



## nataliejrose (Feb 15, 2016)

rrmaron said:


> I got this reply from a private investigator about fingerprints:
> 
> We do provide this service. The fee is $110 (including GST).
> Our office is located in Perth CBD. If you would like to book a time please let me know.
> ...


Hi there! I'm in the same position as you RE needing fingerprints for a Canadian check... Did you end up using this guy?


----------



## tommy15 (Feb 7, 2014)

What is the address of the chinese embassy? there are two offices now


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm having the same issue now! Need to get my fingerprints done for my son and myself. We don't live near Perth...so will be a LONG drive for fingerprinting. I need to do FBI checks. Can I just do them myself??


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

*Update:* For those in WA, you can go to Perth and get fingerprinting done through Fingerprint Services of Australia. He had the FBI cards and was very thorough. He did two cards for both me and my son. Just wanted to pass this along for anyone else who may need fingerprints done here in WA and don't know where to go.

Cheers!


----------

